# Storage for Circular Knitting Needles



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm looking for some good ideas for storing circular knitting needles. I have the set but they are not interchangeable. I love my set, but the storing of them has become a very messy problem. Any ideas would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Gemini-at-Work (Jul 21, 2013)

I am impressed by this solution: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

If you go to Search and type storage for circular needles you get lots of information, good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mariannna.....what a clever way to store the needles....thanks for posting.


----------



## deedeesdolls (Dec 5, 2011)

If you go to pinterest, I have a board for storing circulars, there are a few good ideas there. Go to pinterest.com and search for sandy darch
In people, then go to my knitting storage ideas board.
Dee



prettyladyknits said:


> I'm looking for some good ideas for storing circular knitting needles. I have the set but they are not interchangeable. I love my set, but the storing of them has become a very messy problem. Any ideas would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I used a 3 ring binder with plastic sleeves. I wrote the size with marker on the sleeve and its working out quite well

Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you ladies. I have the plastic sleeves here and an empty binder. Going to try that method first - if it doesn't work I think I'll try the sewing spools idea. This will also give me time to accumulate the spools.
Thank you one and all for your ideas, proving once again that you can count on fellow knitters to come up with a solution.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I see you have your solution, but wanted to add this alternative storage method using a 3-ring binder:

http://www.grumperina.com/knitblog/archives/2011/03/needle_reorgani.htm

This method would be good if you don't have the wall space to hang them. But the thing I prefer about hanging them for storage is that it helps straighten out the cables.


----------



## MJF (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow! How easy is that? Thanks.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> I used a 3 ring binder with plastic sleeves. I wrote the size with marker on the sleeve and its working out quite well
> 
> Hope this helps with your decision.


Me too.


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Mine hang over each side of the mirror in my sitting room. I do live on my own so only myself to please :-D


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I purchased ChiaoGoo zippered cloth case from Handsome Fibers. It's very pretty. And it's convenient.


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

I collect Coca Cola items, and have a few collectible tin Coke cans. To store my interchangeable circular needles, I put each size points or cable into its own Ziploc bag, and then all the bags into one of the collectible Coke cans. That way my can collection is useful and not just visual.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

prettyladyknits said:


> I'm looking for some good ideas for storing circular knitting needles. I have the set but they are not interchangeable. I love my set, but the storing of them has become a very messy problem. Any ideas would be helpful. Thank you.


Velcro pocketbook hangers work great. The needles hang down so the cables don't curl like they do if you store them in a bag. You can find them in Bed Bath and Beyond, Marshsalls, TJ Max. Your avitar is just precious.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your wonderful suggestions.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How about CD holders for the car. It usually zippers up after you slip the CD in. You can find them in many colors.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

use baskets i have several


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

mama879 said:


> How about CD holders for the car. It usually zippers up after you slip the CD in. You can find them in many colors.


I was going to also suggest a CD case, they have about 25 if not more plastic sleeves.
the $ stores sell them.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I have mine over a jewellery holder. Its a lady standing with hooks for necklaces to be hung over which I use for my needles, fits in with the other ornaments in the room.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Great ideas for those of us who have multiples of same size fixed cable circulars.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

My DH made this circ holder for me and I love it. They are all together in plain sight but out of the way. He drilled holes in through the side of the wooden board finished the surface and put a wall hanger on the back. He also made me a swift for winding yarn and made that so I could also hang it on the wall above a bookcase where I keep a lot of my knitting books. Keeps it handy but out of the way


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are mine (doesn't work for interchanageables)


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

use a 3 ring binder with zippered pockets for each (or several) sizes. write the size number on the pocket so they are easy to find. get the clear pockets at your local office store. Keep a needle gauge in the front of the binder so you can easily double check the size.

Or:
check PINTEREST:
http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=circular%20knitting%20needle%20storage

Or:
http://www.knitpicks.com/tools/namaste-circular-cases.html


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

I also use the one that Marianne put on the site at the top of this site. Have used it for years and keep it hanging in the back of my craft closet. Works for me.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Or:
http://www.knitpicks.com/tools/namaste-circular-cases.html[/quote]

Love the review written for this item, and good for knitpicks for publishing it; I can't believe anyone who reads it would still spend out $26 to buy this case.


----------



## hooks-n-needles (Jul 19, 2013)

I CROCHETED A COAT HANGER WITH A LARGE HOOK AND CHUNKY YARN AND HUNG THE CIRCULAR NEEDLES THROUGH EVERY HOLE


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

marianna54 said:


> I am impressed by this solution: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


Brilliant! Thanks for the link. I really like this idea.

I've used a binder with the plastic inserts with opening in top and just labled each insert with the size and length.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

grandmere101 said:


> I used a 3 ring binder with plastic sleeves. I wrote the size with marker on the sleeve and its working out quite well
> 
> Hope this helps with your decision.


I do the same and it works great and is easily taken with you.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

deedeesdolls said:


> If you go to pinterest, I have a board for storing circulars, there are a few good ideas there. Go to pinterest.com and search for sandy darch
> In people, then go to my knitting storage ideas board.
> Dee


Wow! You've got a lot of boards and pins. I'll have to check it all out when I have more time. Nice storage ideas for knitting needles.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

marianna54 said:


> I am impressed by this solution: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


I agree this is a very clever idea but how many of us have wooden thread spools. They are very hard to come by since we now have cardboard for many threads. I have some from my Mom's stash and also from Goodwill and auctions.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I have a notebook which I keep mine in but over the door shoe holders work well too. also great for yarn storage.


prettyladyknits said:


> I'm looking for some good ideas for storing circular knitting needles. I have the set but they are not interchangeable. I love my set, but the storing of them has become a very messy problem. Any ideas would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I like that idea also. It solves the problem of storing/being within easy reach, very nicely.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I got a cheap loose-leaf notebook and some of those plastic page protectors to fit in it. I got some stick-on labels and put a size label on each, and store my needles in those. Neat, and I always know where they are,


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

mswine said:


> use a 3 ring binder with zippered pockets for each (or several) sizes. write the size number on the pocket so they are easy to find. get the clear pockets at your local office store. Keep a needle gauge in the front of the binder so you can easily double check the size.
> 
> Or:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/tools/namaste-circular-cases.html


I have one of the Namaste circular cases and it made me crazy. The pockets you put the needles in have gaps at the bottom and the needles would worm their way out. Also the plastic taps at the top where you were supposed to mark the sizes were loose enough that the paper tabs were forever falling out. I have 5 and 6 inch needle tips so the CD cases were never big enough.

In the end, I bought some very heavy duty vinyl zip top pockets, from StoreSmart.com. You can get them in several sizes and they have holes punched in them so they fit in a binder. I used "Supply Zip Case for 3-Ring Binders - 5 3/4" x 8 1/4" Item Number: SPCR2369ZIPL. They run $1.49 to $1.09 depending on how many you buy at one time. They are cheaper and so much heavier than what you can buy in the office supply stores. They say you can store scissors without the tips poking hole in them.

I chose the size that allowed me to fit hook one on the top two loops of the binder and a second underneath it using the bottom two loops (overlapping the middle loop). I filled up a 3" binder but need to buy more pockets and another binder as the 3" is too full and heavy. It sets on the floor by my knitting chair. I like the spool idea, but have nowhere close by to hang it.


----------



## Callashell (Jun 3, 2013)

I use a case that holds CDs. Each sleeve is perfect for one set of needles.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

grandmere101 said:


> I used a 3 ring binder with plastic sleeves. I wrote the size with marker on the sleeve and its working out quite well
> 
> Hope this helps with your decision.


This is what I do too...


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

Yesterday while window shopping I saw a hanger that is made for scarves. It was like a canvas attached to a hanger with the circular holes for the scarves to go through. I believe it will hold up o 20 or 25 scarves. I thought that would make an excellent tool for hanging circular needles. Cost was approx. $17 Cdn/


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> I used a 3 ring binder with plastic sleeves. I wrote the size with marker on the sleeve and its working out quite well
> 
> Hope this helps with your decision.


This is the best way to store circular needles. I've tried all the different ways and this came out on top. I have a binder for wood, one for metal and one for bamboo. I can find the needle I want very easily and fast.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

I do the same as grandmere101 and it works out fine for me. I get the sleeves at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

I buy the clear pencil holders kids use for school. The ones I use have a zipper on one side and have ring holders on the opposite side. Fill them up and put in a 3 ring binder. Stock up during the school sales when they are very inexpensive.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I use gallon size zip lock bags. I label ea bag with needle length, Material the needles are made of, then the size of the needles. Then I punch a hole in each bag put them on a large ring or key chain ring. Then I hang them on a rack on the back side of my craft room door. This allows the needles to expand so they are not a tightly coiled cord. All I have to do is find what Material I want, then what length, then what size marked on baggie. Easy to find, easy to store and not tightly coiled. I also have a note book that is my inventory book. It contains my yarn, Books, Pamphlets, needle and hooks.


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

That is a great idea. I think that is what I will do as I already store all if my patterns that I get off if the Internet that way too! Thank you for sharing


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

It depends somewhat on how much space you can (or want to) devote to the needles. I have mine in four plastic, five-drawer cabinets. They are each 7 x 8 x 10.25 in tall, and I have them stacked two on two in the etagere in the living room. The drawers are clear with primary color pulls. I've written the sizes on the front of each drawer with a Sharpie. There are several drawers also for crochet hooks, stitch markers, etc.
I have accumulated several needles of each size over the last fifty years.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you all for the wonderful ideas. Can't believe that I hadn't thought of any.........


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

You can buy these spools at craft stores like ACMoore and Michaels....


----------



## susieba (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is one from Interweave Knits Weekend 2011
I love mine


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

judyr said:


> I agree this is a very clever idea but how many of us have wooden thread spools. They are very hard to come by since we now have cardboard for many threads. I have some from my Mom's stash and also from Goodwill and auctions.


You can buy wooden spools at many craft stores. I used half toilet paper rolls wrapped in wallpaper to match my room. I put a bead of hot glue along one side of each roll and attached them in a row. Opened the top of a wire clothes hanger for the top roll and then re-wound. It's a bit bulkier than the spools and maybe not as durable, but it works and it was basically free.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I use clothes hangers. I put the cord through the clip on skirt/pant hangers.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

judyr said:


> I agree this is a very clever idea but how many of us have wooden thread spools. They are very hard to come by since we now have cardboard for many threads. I have some from my Mom's stash and also from Goodwill and auctions.


You can also buy them at craft stores especially ACMoore


----------



## MJF (Mar 20, 2013)

I like all these creative ideas. I don't have a lot of needles, YET, but I found a solution that works for me. I bought a plastic expandable file folder at The Container Store. It has tabs that can be marked for each needle size. I put all types of needles in each slot. Works for me...so far.


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

I simply use a round "cookie tin" type container. I keep a needle gauge in the same container so I can easily determine the size of the needles when I am looking for a particular size.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

marianna54 said:


> I am impressed by this solution: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


now THAT is a cute idea....inexpensive and wouldn't take up much room.....great of you to take the time to post it!


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I use an 8" round tin box and store all of my circulars there with a gauge to make it handy to find just the right size.I think a large Zip-Loc bag would work well too.
Phyllis


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I use an 8" round tin box and store all of my circulars there with a gauge to make it handy to find just the right size.I think a large Zip-Loc bag would work well too.
Phyllis


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

prettyladyknits said:


> I'm looking for some good ideas for storing circular knitting needles. I have the set but they are not interchangeable. I love my set, but the storing of them has become a very messy problem. Any ideas would be helpful. Thank you.


I went to Wal-Mart and bought an expandable file folder with a handle, and it is the best. It is big enough that your needles lay nice and flat and are not all twisted around and around. I have seen the same idea at knitting sites and they cost a small fortune, this one that I have cost $5. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scrappyfox (Apr 10, 2013)

I went to Wal-Mart and in the back to school section I found pencil pouches. They were a rip-stop fabric with a clear plactic window. I put ALL of one size in each pocket and place each pocket in a very large notebook. I believe the pockets were .50 each and I got one for each size. I went to thrift store and found the very large noatebook. So I spent about $7 for the pouches and $1.99 for the noebook. I now place this on a shelf and it is ready and I dob't have to search for needles they are not all over the drawers.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I use an over the door shoe storage bag with pockets that are big enough to store not only my circular needles but my double points, too by size. There are larger pockets at the bottom that hold my crochet hooks and my misc. tools like my stitch holders, cable needles and gauge tools. I love being able to pull whatever I am looking for without having to untangle or sort through everything I own. My straight needles are in 2 old canning bottles on my craft room counter. And my super long straight needles live in a cracked stoneware pitcher that had belonged to my husband's grandmother who died the year I was born. I used to store my circs in plastic bags that fit into a 3- ring binder but that got old in a hurry. I have too many needles to make that very useful for me.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have several of the expandable files. I think I'll try that.


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

Mariana, that is terrific; possibly inspired by the ambiance of your beloved, most lovely of cities. I don't have the wall space, but will keep looking for some hidden space - already have backs of closet doors hung with favorite art work!


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

Mariana, that is terrific; possibly inspired by the ambiance of your beloved, most lovely of cities. I don't have the wall space, but will keep looking for some hidden space - already have backs of closet doors hung with favorite art work!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is how I store mine


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

This may seem like overkill, but I made it myself and I'm proud of it. It is made out of cotton duck so it is strong. The numbers are the US size and then the millimeter size. On the back in the second picture are places for my straight needles which I don't use much any more.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lindajjimenez that is wonderful... its wide enough to keep your cables straight too... great idea!! and then it is just as great on the reverse side ... we may not exclusivley use our straights any more but they do serve a purpose!!!


----------



## Karen Mary (Dec 29, 2012)

I use large zip-lock style see-though plastic bags. I mark size of needles on outside of bag.Then I take one or two of these plastic baggies and put in my knitting bag as sometimes I need more than one size needle on a project and nothing falls out of the bag. Has disadvantage of being kept in a box, rather than a binder. On a similar note, I take my sewing patterns out of their original envelopes and insert those pieces into a brown envelope bought at Dollar Store. Each pattern gets its own brown envelope which is labeled and filed by Company and Pattern Number. I take the store pattern envelope, punch a hole in upper left-hand corner and hold all empty envelopes together with a large ring. It is then a snap to find and take empty pattern envelope to store for requirements for purchase and it is clear it is my own previously purchased pattern. I just remove the one empty pattern envelope to take to store.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

marianna54 said:


> I am impressed by this solution: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


Pretty clever idea!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

ditto


grandmere101 said:


> I used a 3 ring binder with plastic sleeves. I wrote the size with marker on the sleeve and its working out quite well
> 
> Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

jobailey said:


> Pretty clever idea!


Looks like an easy idea that doesn't take up a lot of space. Thanks for the link.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

In order to keep mine as straight as possible I put them in empty cardboard gift wrapping paper tubes. Then those go into an under-the-bed storage box.


----------



## marysunshine54 (Feb 24, 2013)

I use replacement pages for tackle binders from the Bass Pro Shops. They come in two sizes - 9x9 (10 pages for $6.99) & 8x7 (10 pages for $4.49). I don't use the binders since I keep them on large rings and I mark the size on the reinforced edge. These work well and allow me to take just what I need with me. The pages also work well for the little accessories necessary for each project.

When you look at the link, ignore the wiggly worms in the picture!

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Tackle-Binder-or-Replacement-Pages/product/37107/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

marianna54 said:


> I am impressed by this solution: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


now this one i LIKE! 
thanks for posting the link


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

If you like to sew, there is a pattern for a circular hanger in the book "Stitch and Bitch". I made it several times and found it to be quite easy and very serviceable.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

ooohhhhhh where did you see it at! sounds wonderfull! what we should do is make us a piece of canvas with some holes ourselves. bet we could come up with something nice if we tried.


bkennard said:


> Yesterday while window shopping I saw a hanger that is made for scarves. It was like a canvas attached to a hanger with the circular holes for the scarves to go through. I believe it will hold up o 20 or 25 scarves. I thought that would make an excellent tool for hanging circular needles. Cost was approx. $17 Cdn/


----------



## Panko (Mar 3, 2013)

I have the many circular needles that my Mom had been using and I finally put each size into a baggie and put the size and length on the front and they store nice and neatly in a larger baggie.


----------



## Karen Mary (Dec 29, 2012)

I really like your idea Marysunshine54. It is an improvement over mine because of the grommets to hold the rings. I will change my system. Thanks!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I keep my needles in a Cabela's zippered case, used for fishing lures, works great!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I keep my needles in a Cabela's zippered case, used for fishing lures, works great!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

marianna54 said:


> I am impressed by this solution: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


I am,too! So much so I've printed it out! My next project!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

wildwood42 said:


> I keep my needles in a Cabela's zippered case, used for fishing lures, works great!


Is this the case? Which size do you have? Medium or large?

http://tinyurl.com/p8y9gdg


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I like to use the kids pencil bags when school starts you can buy them for a dollar each then I put them in a three ring binder.


marysunshine54 said:


> I use replacement pages for tackle binders from the Bass Pro Shops. They come in two sizes - 9x9 (10 pages for $6.99) & 8x7 (10 pages for $4.49). I don't use the binders since I keep them on large rings and I mark the size on the reinforced edge. These work well and allow me to take just what I need with me. The pages also work well for the little accessories necessary for each project.
> 
> When you look at the link, ignore the wiggly worms in the picture!
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Tackle-Binder-or-Replacement-Pages/product/37107/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Has anyone tried using the CD plastic pockets to store their circulars? I've been thinking about this idea for some time but not tried it yet.


----------



## marysunshine54 (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad to help! Actually my son suggested these pages. I started with the small bags but will get the larger next time. I find that I keep all sorts of things in them. I tried 3 ring binders, but they got too bulky.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cbjlinda said:


> I like to use the kids pencil bags when school starts you can buy them for a dollar each then I put them in a three ring binder.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I use old used day planners that you can get at the thrift stores. They have about six rings instead of a three-ring binder, but they zip closed. Went to the office supply store to get the clear pockets for it, they were about $3 for a package of 25. I love it. Am now on my second one as I bought a cheap set of circs from China. But I love that it all zips up.


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

Granalou said:


> My DH made this circ holder for me and I love it. They are all together in plain sight but out of the way. He drilled holes in through the side of the wooden board finished the surface and put a wall hanger on the back. He also made me a swift for winding yarn and made that so I could also hang it on the wall above a bookcase where I keep a lot of my knitting books. Keeps it handy but out of the way


Granalou, your hubby is very talented! Wish I could get something this pretty and functional made for me.


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

lindajjimenez said:


> This may seem like overkill, but I made it myself and I'm proud of it. It is made out of cotton duck so it is strong. The numbers are the US size and then the millimeter size. On the back in the second picture are places for my straight needles which I don't use much any more.


lindajjimenez, I am SOOO impressed! It's really wonderful, and I'm inspired. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

weisense said:


> I simply use a round "cookie tin" type container. I keep a needle gauge in the same container so I can easily determine the size of the needles when I am looking for a particular size.


This sounds like a good idea and very easy..I like easy.
thanks.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I use a wire CD rack - label each space with a needle size and thread the needles behind the wires. It hangs in my garage, next to my stash closet. Cost me a whole dollar at the Goodwill!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

marianna54 said:


> I am impressed by this solution: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


This is a good idea.I printed it out. thanks for sharing it.


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

prettyladyknits said:


> I'm looking for some good ideas for storing circular knitting needles. I have the set but they are not interchangeable. I love my set, but the storing of them has become a very messy problem. Any ideas would be helpful. Thank you.


I, too, thought this was a very neat idea but do the other needles fall out due to the movement of the group when you are trying to remove a needle? Second, would there be some type of filler in the holes for the extremely small needles (size 1 and 2) and how would you accommodate size 15? I don't believe bobbins have such large holes either.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

I have an open weave kind of bamboo screen in my bedroom separating the bedroom area from the craft area. This is where my fixed circulars reside. :thumbup:


----------



## Mel Broom (Sep 5, 2013)

prettyladyknits said:


> I'm looking for some good ideas for storing circular knitting needles. I have the set but they are not interchangeable. I love my set, but the storing of them has become a very messy problem. Any ideas would be helpful. Thank you.


I use empty DVD cases. I can coil them inside. They stay nice and tidy and they stack easily....and it'easy to find the size I want quickly.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Is this the case? Which size do you have? Medium or large?
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/p8y9gdg


I have the large one pictured.


----------



## Mel Broom (Sep 5, 2013)

wildwood42 said:


> I have the large one pictured.


Yes the large one.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

wildwood42 said:


> I have the large one pictured.


Thank you.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

deedeesdolls said:


> If you go to pinterest, I have a board for storing circulars, there are a few good ideas there. Go to pinterest.com and search for sandy darch
> In people, then go to my knitting storage ideas board.
> Dee


Sandy..I realize this is an offshoot question of the original..but I "tried" to go to your board (I'm a pinterest newbie)... I was logged into my boards, and didn't see any place to click on a search link.
Christine


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

Mel Broom said:


> I use empty DVD cases. I can coil them inside. They stay nice and tidy and they stack easily....and it'easy to find the size I want quickly.


Terrific idea !


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't believe how many answers I received. Thank you all.


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

You can find them at the $ stores now . That's what I use.

gardenlady


----------



## lynduh (Aug 19, 2011)

I snitched my son's fly-fishing cases--PERFECT. They are, (and look) about the size of a CD case(8x8). Inside, on snap-open rings, are 10 plastic zip lock bags.
The case itself zips close. Two of them store all my circular needles.
You should be able to find these at a sporting goods store.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

prettyladyknits said:


> I can't believe how many answers I received. Thank you all.


Yes, and they are all wonderful idea, tried and true. You now have a huge selection to choose the right option for you


----------



## lynduh (Aug 19, 2011)

I was busy composing my entry when I noticed yours---don't these work great??!!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Mel Broom said:


> I use empty DVD cases. I can coil them inside. They stay nice and tidy and they stack easily....and it'easy to find the size I want quickly.


Love this idea. And you can always get some free from places like Walmart.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm so impressed with these ideas for storing circular needles. I'm definitely going to try one of them.


----------



## smillar (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought a piece of cloth, folded it over a hanger. Then I sewed vertical rows with just enough space to put the needles through. This way they hang down and keep from being coiled.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

oooh I like this idea! thanks Linda


smillar said:


> I bought a piece of cloth, folded it over a hanger. Then I sewed vertical rows with just enough space to put the needles through. This way they hang down and keep from being coiled.


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

I keep my circs in a canvas holder I purchased from KnitPicks for $20. There's a slot for each standard size needle, and I can get several of varying lengths into each slot. Here's the web page:

http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION.htm

And the picture:


----------



## smillar (Nov 17, 2012)

This is very similar to what I made...cost me $5 and some time sowing. Great to see that my idea has a professional thinking the same thing 



PhylD said:


> I keep my circs in a canvas holder I purchased from KnitPicks for $20. There's a slot for each standard size needle, and I can get several of varying lengths into each slot. Here's the web page:
> 
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION.htm
> 
> And the picture:


----------



## owenseamus (Mar 10, 2013)

marianna54 said:


> I am impressed by this solution: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


What a Terrific Idea!!! Bet one could be made using corks!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing that it would be very easy to make . love the idea.


smillar said:


> This is very similar to what I made...cost me $5 and some time sowing. Great to see that my idea has a professional thinking the same thing


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

grandmere101 said:


> I used a 3 ring binder with plastic sleeves. I wrote the size with marker on the sleeve and its working out quite well
> 
> Hope this helps with your decision.


I'm going to try your solution.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

For a quick and easy storage solution until you find one that suits you better, knit an I-cord in Aran weight yarn until you think it is long enough, allowing 1 inch between needles. Push needle through cord until it hangs evenly and there you have it. I used a metal needle guage on the bottom to add weight and I haven't looked for another one since.


----------

